# 18 and pregnant with triplets



## memysonand3

Hi, 
my name is ashley and i am 18 i just found out about two months ago that i am having triplets i concived them naturally and am mterrified because i lost around ten pounds with my first trimester my babies are quiet big i feel them move but i am worried that there is no hope with me brestfeeding and EVERY body is telling me that pretty much my kids will be in the NICU for months any advice or support for me


----------



## ~KACI~

Sorry not much advice on the NICU, maybe try the preemie section, how many weeks are you?? Would love to see a scan pic :) Bet it was pretty crazy to find out you were having 3:)


----------



## Serene123

You must be so excited but so scared too.

It'll be possible to BF, but very hard!


----------



## lauraperrysan

wow, congrats...also there is a section on here for multiples....try posting in there too for more advise from those who have been through it. Good luck xxx


----------



## memysonand3

Hi kaci,
i am 14 weeks on friday :smug:


----------



## ~KACI~

Aww wow! Are you going to find out the sexes??


----------



## memysonand3

as soon as possible its impossible to shop if you dont know what your haven lol im xcited i actually go see a counciler and things just so my emotions wont get outta wack and i go into preterm labor i wont be able to et on alot because for one i am always moving and doing stuff with my family and two because once november hits im on hospital bed rest=(


----------



## Twin.Mommy

memysonand3 said:


> Hi,
> my name is ashley and i am 18 i just found out about two months ago that i am having triplets i concived them naturally and am mterrified because i lost around ten pounds with my first trimester my babies are quiet big i feel them move but i am worried that there is no hope with me brestfeeding and EVERY body is telling me that pretty much my kids will be in the NICU for months any advice or support for me


Congrats! Im preg with twins (identical) It's must be so exciting and scary I know how it feels to find out its two but three!!! well it's a blessing. Im on bedrest as we speak because my two have ttts . I have weekly U/S you probably will to eventually but Im here if you need someone to talk to. Like mentioned theres a multiples board too you can get a lot of help and advice there!

My girls will also have to spend some time in the NCIU but no one can tell you what will or will not happen except doctors but I will tell you that the doctors and nurses in the NCIU (most places) are miracle workers they take very good care of your babies!


----------



## AP

all i can say about NICU is from experience just now. I simply went into preterm labour with my baby a few weeks ago and twins are very common on the neonatal unit, yet they have all progressed very quickly. It can be worrying in there but after a while you will get used to it. If this is ur firsts, then u wont know it any other way. Please dont panic about it because NICU, although sometimes a scary place, is also the best place. And the staff are trained to be amazing. X


----------



## halas

wow well i only have the one so i cant say i would know sorry but congratulations and good luck with it all


----------



## sleepinbeauty

wow! That must have been a shock! Good luck. Just remember that millions of women do it every day--you can too!


----------



## ashlee92

I don't have any advice but just wanted to say congrats and wish you luck!


----------



## Serene123

Millions of people have triplets? I thought it was uncommon :blush:


----------



## Jomum2b-again

i think its only uncommon for people to hav identical triplets :) Congratulations by the way and good luck!!! xxx


----------



## HotChocolate

I have absolutely no idea what to suggest apart from don't stress yourself out because you'll be fine. 
Good luck and congratulations babe! :) xxx


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

no advice hun, just wanted to say congrats :D xx


----------



## sarah0108

wow thats amazing! especaily because it was natural lol!

i want to say, i wish you all the luck in the world, but im sure you wont need it..you will be fine hun! just enjoy every minute!

x


----------



## lilies

At least after three you will never need to be pregnant again! lol


----------



## Momof2kiddos

congrats! cant wait to see pics!! :)


----------



## memysonand3

thank you guys so much i am scared i have a two year old i love bbeing a mom i am a student in collage which i know is going to have to be posponed and i am just scared about the NICU because if one baby comes home first i dont have anybody to watch that baby while i go to the hospital my son is going to stay with his dad when the babys are diliverd and idk i am just scared about how am i gunna manage to vist the hospital for my other babies if one gets discharged first


----------



## GersPrincess

Wow congratulations on your triplets!
One of my mum's neighbours fell pregnant naturally with triplets when her son was a year old and they were delivered at 33 weeks. They did have to stay in NICU for a little while, but it wasnt too bad. She bought one baby home at a time once they were ready, I suppose so she didnt feel she'd been hit by a train, but she just took they baby she'd bought home with her into the hospital so she could spend time with her sisters too.
It'll only be for a little while and you will get used to it.. good luck and congratulations again!


----------



## jadesh101

aww hunni that will be hard work im here if you need to chat i am also 18 but only pg with the one and will be 19 when have baby, good luck tho all my love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Have you got any scan pics? Would love to see triplets! Congrats!


----------



## K&H

wow triplets.Have no experience on multiples but wish you luck! 
Oh and yeah would love to see scan pics if you have any
x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

That very well might happen.... do you have a close friend that could help you guys out?


----------



## memysonand3

actually i am a single mom but i live with my mom i am blessed that she is by my side and is willing to help me i am getting another scan this thursday i will try to send a pic to my email it wouldnt work last time i tried but dont worry i will deffinently be trying to post a pic


----------



## tiggercats

Congratulations. I looked after triplets when I worked as a nanny. The were born by planned c-sect at 34 weeks and spent 2 weeks in hospital, but didn't need much intervention. Mum managed to breast feed, but not exclusively as each baby took about an hour to feed and needed feeding every 3 hours in the beginning, so they had a combination of breast and bottle. The babies would take turns at the boob. They are nearly 4 now and have no medical or learning problems at all. Good luck.


----------



## memysonand3

thank you tiggercats i am so scared lol expecially doing this with out an oh and i have one already i am so excited for my appt today if i can i will post pics of the ultrasound


----------



## ~KACI~

if you can get the photo's onto the computer then you can use photobucket:)
Hope it goes well:)


----------



## Pregnant15 xx

hiya im 15 having triplets im so scared im 3 months along and they told me theres 3 heart beats i dnt know wot to do but good luck x


----------



## ~KACI~

Pregnant15 xx said:


> hiya im 15 having triplets im so scared im 3 months along and they told me theres 3 heart beats i dnt know wot to do but good luck x

have you had a scan yet??:)


----------



## ChloesMummy

Hope your scan went well x


----------



## Laura--x

Sorry hun no advice but just to say congratulationsx


----------



## Pregnant15 xx

~KACI~ said:


> Pregnant15 xx said:
> 
> 
> hiya im 15 having triplets im so scared im 3 months along and they told me theres 3 heart beats i dnt know wot to do but good luck x
> 
> have you had a scan yet??:)Click to expand...

hiya i have had my 12 week scan last week and im 13 weeks now x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I would love to see a scan picture, I've never seen one w/ triplets!


----------



## Pregnant15 xx

PreggoEggo said:


> I would love to see a scan picture, I've never seen one w/ triplets!

hiya i got 1 but not much in it but on my 20 week scan im guna try an get erm to scan to the comp are you pregnant then and how old you ?? xx


----------



## memysonand3

scan went well they still arnt sending to my email. =( doc said right amount of fluid for the babies but i have lost another five pounds =( im sad i keep trying to gain waight and i just keep losing


----------



## shocker

Im glad the scan went well!! Congratulations wow triplets! maybe mention the weight loss to your doctor if its worrying you x


----------



## sam's mum

memysonand3 said:


> scan went well they still arnt sending to my email. =( doc said right amount of fluid for the babies but i have lost another five pounds =( im sad i keep trying to gain waight and i just keep losing

Glad the scan went well :D ...I'm not sure why you need to send the scan pics to your email - if you just open a photobucket account and upload them there you'll be able to post them on here!

Hope you stop losing weight soon. Have you been very sick?


----------



## leedsforever

wow congrats...!


----------



## mrscookie

also very intrigued to see the scan pics! congrats by the way


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations and lots of luck :)


----------



## mummy0704

wow congratulations hope everything runs smoothly x x


----------



## ellie09

Congrats! :happydance: and good luck!


----------



## memysonand3

my doc know that all i have doen is loose waight i dont have a scaner to put the pics on my computer so i have to take a pic with a phone then send it to my email so that i can post it =/ sadness to someones questin i was VERY sick till just about three weeks ago and i have been eating so much since but i cant seem to gain any waight the babies take it before i have a chance i am very sad i will be in the hospital from the first week of november till they decide that they are done cooking it is going to be lonely i have a two year old so i have a hard time to think tghat i wont be with him for the holidays


----------



## mrscookie

Didnt you have a cable with your phone to upload pics onto you comp? That's how I do it.
x


----------



## hayley x

I really want to see a pic :)


----------



## memysonand3

hey got a pic up on a diff thread but with almost same name just with ULTRASOUND at the end


----------



## sam's mum

Great pictures! x


----------



## AmeliahJoy

i dont have any advice dear. just wanted to say congrats!! :hugs:


----------

